# My grandkids learning the art of fishing and filleting.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 30, 2021)

My daughter and family rented a nice secluded cabin on a lake in Kentucky for 2 weeks. They went fishing and boating. 
My youngest grandson caught a nice fish and my older grandson was learning how to fillet a fish.
Looks to me like the fish should have been thrown back but he did eat the poor thing.  
Had I been there I would have been a nervous wreak watching him with that knife. 
Some things a grandma is better off finding out about after the fact. lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2021)

Ruth, I would have been right there with you in supporting your stance on throwing the fish back. 

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2021)

Now that’s a nice thing to do with kids. They love fishing. Look at that face. What a happy fellow.


----------



## squatting dog (May 31, 2021)

I'm a bit jealous. Here your grandson has learned a valuable lesson of survival if ever needed. 
I tried to teach my grandson how to fish. Lost cause.   First, he had no patience... (gee grandpa, when I fish on the wee game, every cast lands a fish.)  After that, all I got was"The Look", and finally... the Ignore me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I'm a bit jealous. Here your grandson has learned a valuable lesson of survival if ever needed.
> I tried to teach my grandson how to fish. Lost cause.   First, he had no patience... (gee grandpa, when I fish on the wee game, every cast lands a fish.)  After that, all I got was"The Look", and finally... the Ignore me.
> 
> View attachment 167444 View attachment 167445


The young chap doesn't know how lucky he is.

As a young child I dreamed of the day where my mom and dad could afford a boat, but that day never came, but thanks to friends of mine who's parents owned boats, I was able to get out on the open water now and then, and what a ball I'd have.

The air was so clean and fresh smelling, there was so much to see that was different... outside that of the norm in town. We'd jump off the boat into the water, sit and relax while soaking up the rays, and then we'd find a perfect little cove to dock, light a fire and have lunch on the beach.

It was always a full day outing, and I remember how bummed I'd be when the day came to an end.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 1, 2021)

I loved fishing in Michigan and Wisconsin on our vacations. Mornings could not come soon enough. In part it is the magic of not knowing what is on the hook when you get a strike and how you learn to accept failure when the fish gets off the hook. It teaches respect for nature and you learn to follow the rules set out to protect nature.


----------



## Knight (Jun 5, 2021)

Family enjoying each other. Spending time together, had to be talking to each other. Imagine what they will remember later in life. Family time with no cell phone next to their ear & no video games. Just enjoying what used to be the good old days real life . Your daughter learned a good life lesson from you.


----------



## Chet (Jun 5, 2021)

The fish being held in the air is a catfish and the one being filleted looks like a bluegill. That's great. He has found a lifetime activity outdoors keeping him out of trouble.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 5, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I'm a bit jealous. Here your grandson has learned a valuable lesson of survival if ever needed.
> I tried to teach my grandson how to fish. Lost cause.   First, he had no patience... (gee grandpa, when I fish on the wee game, every cast lands a fish.)  After that, all I got was"The Look", and finally... the Ignore me.
> 
> View attachment 167444 View attachment 167445


Poor fella. He looks like he’s got it rough. Lol
Our family had a canoe  when we were kids but it did have a motor. I think it was something like 2 1/2 HP.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2021)

I’m sure that fish looked  a lot bigger to him than it did to you.  In any case, these days it’s all about portion control.


----------

